# anyone dring down to mexico in the next few days???



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i need 5 quarts of motorcycle engine oil... valvoline 4 stroke 20 w 50 or mobil 1 v 20 w 50...... if anyone is driving into mexico these next few days would you pick some up..... i am down in jalisco and estafeta is a reliable shipping company in mexico..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please check with one of the motorcycle dealers in Guadalajara, etc. Certainly they will have a suitable oil; if not Valvoline, per se.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Valvoline I don't think you'll find in Mexico, they pulled up shop years ago. Mobil 1 I think would be difficult to get in that grade, and I know from the distributor list, I only saw one for Jalisco list, http://www.mobil.com.mx/Mexico-Spanish/LCW/Files/Distributors_contact_data.xls

Motul is one that a lot of motorcyclists use here along with Liqui Moly. I know they're not common in the U.S., but I'd take one of those two over Mobil 1 or Valvoline any day. Both Motul and Liqui Moly are European synthetics.


----------

